# Recommendations for a dressage instructor



## muttley123 (20 April 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm moving yards soon from Cheshire to Merseyside and it's further than my current instructor is willing to travel.

So does anyone have any recommendations for an instructor with a primary focus on dressage that is willing to travel to a yard in North Merseyside?

It would be ideal if they were experienced in building up rider confidence too as my nerves are becoming a big issue when I'm competing atm.

I'm only at really low level stuff - prelim with the hope to trying a novice class before the end of the year.

Thanks!


----------



## debbielinder (22 April 2017)

You might find most instructors wont travel for 1 horse. Have a word with other people on your yard see who they have or if any one would like to go in with you for lessons. I'm in knowsley we have Jo Graham once a week shes a list 1 judge but she only comes out for 3 or more. People come to us to have lessons off her. If you have transport then clinics might be a good idea Aintree have a few on.


----------

